# Regional Training Exercise



## fightingsolveseverything

Mass regional teams come together for a training exercise.

Behind the scenes: How SWAT teams train

fse


----------



## SinePari

Not just the LECs, but it's especially great to see the Middlesex Sheriffs with brand spanking new DCUs, full body armor complete with drag straps and groin and shoulder plates, kevlars, optics on their weapons, thigh rigs for the sidearms, surefire flashlights, shiny raid shields and of course the EM-50 urban assault vehicles in the parking lot. Any of those guys work cell blocks? Doubt it...

Lots of Gucci kit paid for by us. F'n sweeeeet.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> Not just the LECs, but it's especially great to see the Middlesex Sheriffs with brand spanking new DCUs, full body armor complete with drag straps and groin and shoulder plates, kevlars, optics on their weapons, thigh rigs for the sidearms, surefire flashlights, shiny raid shields and of course the EM-50 urban assault vehicles in the parking lot. Any of those guys work cell blocks? Doubt it...


IMO, sheriffs and corrections departments should have an SRT-type organization for cell extractions, riot situations, etc., but the EM-50 bullshit is just that.....bullshit.


----------



## SinePari

Delta784 said:


> IMO, sheriffs and corrections departments should have an SRT-type organization for cell extractions, riot situations, etc., but the EM-50 bullshit is just that.....bullshit.


I find it odd that a place that doesn't allow weapons has teams with carbines waiting for the bat phone to ring.


----------



## Deuce

So when the deputies get sent to a school for an incident, does that mean I have to got to the house and walk the tiers?


----------



## j809

F*ck the Sheriffs


----------



## mpd61

_"The event *includes several active-shooter scenarios lasting about 1 1/2 hours each.*_
_Teams from Worcester, Cape Cod, Northeastern and Southeastern, Mass. areas, and the Middlesex County Sheriff's Office are participating."_

Yeah Great! Active shooter=*Patrolman's* response! NOT waiting for LEC Ninja Turtle squads to show up and form rescue teams. It's gonna be OVER by then!
:banghead:
​


----------



## Guest

You've got it all wrong MPD we create a perimeter and wait for FBI HRT. 
Lololol


----------



## Guest

mpd61 said:


> _"The event *includes several active-shooter scenarios lasting about 1 1/2 hours each.*_
> _Teams from Worcester, Cape Cod, Northeastern and Southeastern, Mass. areas, and the Middlesex County Sheriff's Office are participating."_
> 
> Yeah Great! Active shooter=*Patrolman's* response! NOT waiting for LEC Ninja Turtle squads to show up and form rescue teams. It's gonna be OVER by then!
> :banghead:
> ​


That's exactly what happened at Columbine. Incident started @ 1119 hrs. Several officers on scene by 1129 hrs & stayed at the perimeter. No one moves in until first SWAT time begins entry @ 1206 hrs (almost an hour after incident starts). No other teams enter building until 1250 hrs. Of course no one trained for active shooter back then. Now, we should know better and all be on the same page.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## BC19

Give it a rest people....enough with the sheriff bashing. yea our prime function is HOC/Jail...and there are some guys that work with cemlac that i know who are very respected by other team members who are cops. Im not trying to start an argument but everytime something about the sheriffs is said pertaining to training or anything for that matter people just start the bashing...we realize that here in New England were bottom of the chain, but c'mon.


----------



## Guest

I'll be very honest, not bottom of the chain, more like a separate pillar of the foundation of justice! (Imagine me saying that like The Tick) I work campus PD. I know my responsibility and jurisdiction, so should the SD. Do your job, and do it proud. Put more $ in gaining Intel for cops on the street ( gang players, drugs, etc....) stop motor vehicles coming to and from jail (and get shit before it gets behind walls) not 20 miles away conducting oui stops. I don't hate, I just scratch my head sometimes from a common sense perspective.


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## mpd61

5-0 said:


> I'll be very honest, not bottom of the chain, more like a separate pillar of the foundation of justice! I work campus PD. I know my responsibility and jurisdiction, so should the SD.





BC19 said:


> Give it a rest people....enough with the sheriff bashing. yea our* prime function is HOC/Jail*...and there are some guys that work with *simulac* that i know who are *very respected by other team members who are cops*. Im not trying to start an argument but everytime something about the sheriffs is said pertaining to training or anything for that matter people just start the bashing...we realize that here in New England were bottom of the chain, but c'mon.


It's not all that bad...some of my best buds are PCSD and I see lots of Middlesex twenty-somethings standing on the road all over from Wellesley to Wayland everyday. That's cool but this Ninja turtle SWAT Garbage is wayyyyyyyyyy beyond the scope and purvue of care and custody of inmates. I'd rather see you out there than Flagmen, and god bless you guys in Trans vans, hospital watches, etc...

SWAT???? No way in hell that can be justified to the taxpayers.:wink_smile:


----------



## fightingsolveseverything

mpd61 said:


> It's not all that bad...some of my best buds are PCSD and I see lots of Middlesex twenty-somethings standing on the road all over from Wellesley to Wayland everyday. That's cool but this Ninja turtle SWAT Garbage is wayyyyyyyyyy beyond the scope and purvue of care and custody of inmates. I'd rather see you out there than Flagmen, and god bless you guys in Trans vans, hospital watches, etc...
> 
> SWAT???? No way in hell that can be justified to the taxpayers.:wink_smile:


Did you have a chance to review the gear, did everyone meet your fashion standards. I know the last time you were very upset because all their boots didnt match. You've got it all covered, when your not sleeping in a guard shack at natick labs you spend the rest of your time preaching about what everone is doing wrong. Thank god for great minds like you to keep us in check, we'd be lost without your insight.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> I find it odd that a place that doesn't allow weapons has teams with carbines waiting for the bat phone to ring.


I don't think I'm following you....AKAIK, every sheriff's department in the state and the MA DOC have weapons available, as they should.


----------



## CPT Chaos

Didn't we just have a Regional Training Exercise at the Burlington Mall?


----------



## SinePari

BC19 said:


> Give it a rest people....enough with the sheriff bashing. yea our prime function is HOC/Jail...and there are some guys that work with cemlac that i know who are very respected by other team members who are cops. Im not trying to start an argument but everytime something about the sheriffs is said pertaining to training or anything for that matter people just start the bashing...we realize that here in New England were bottom of the chain, but c'mon.


Believe me dude, if it was the DOC sending out troops off base or part of some consortium of agencies for a SWAT excercise the response would be no different. But having that Sheriff velcro patch on the armor illicits a more visceral response.



fightingsolveseverything said:


> Did you have a chance to review the gear, did everyone meet your fashion standards. I know the last time you were very upset because all their boots didnt match. You've got it all covered, *when your not sleeping in a guard shack at natick labs* you spend the rest of your time preaching about what everone is doing wrong. Thank god for great minds like you to keep us in check, we'd be lost without your insight.


Umm, I'm no fan of the Sheriffs operations outside the jail but...that's funny right thar!



Delta784 said:


> I don't think I'm following you....AKAIK, every sheriff's department in the state and the MA DOC have weapons available, as they should.


In a twisted observation of irony (joking, of course) you or I have to leave our weapons in the sally port...as they grab their ARs and head out the door to a call.


----------



## Deuce

BC19 said:


> Give it a rest people....enough with the sheriff bashing. yea our prime function is HOC/Jail...and there are some guys that work with cemlac that i know who are very respected by other team members who are cops. Im not trying to start an argument but everytime something about the sheriffs is said pertaining to training or anything for that matter people just start the bashing...we realize that here in New England were bottom of the chain, but c'mon.


----------



## BC19

I get what you guys are saying, i get it, but i guess just cause i work at an SD we'll just agree to disagree. SD having there own swat i dont agree with, regional swat teams i think is great everyone gets a chance to join SD or Cops...but SD are NOT the DOC (there just corrections) SD's do have law enforcement divisions. And most of the guys in that division on my department just do stuff around the jail and K9...most sheriff crusiers you see are from the civil office and most of those guys are retired cops. im done with this discussion and believe me i get what everyone is saying i just cant stand that people shit talk the sheriffs all the time...dont you think the guys that work there know its a political dumpster and trust me we cant stand it anymore than you do. so when you shit on the SD shit on the guys that run the jail not the guys that get up everyday and just go to work...Im a CO whos a deputy (i did the reserve academy) and yes i do details in towns and things like that but i dont drive around playing cop, but if i come across something while in a cruiser i would act. thanks for the time guys...hope no one gets to fired up, just peaking my mind.


----------



## Guest

BC19, I understand the point your driving at. The issue I have is that their is limited funds for LE agencies. So I get aggravated seeing an SD get funds that would be more suited for agencies who are the primary responders. If they are properly funded first and there is extra money, then fine, give some to the SD for things beyond its primary mission. It is also aggravating to see the COs not be taking care so the cowboys can play Army. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## BC19

MSP75...I agree 100%. I do know that some things my department has which came from grant money (we drive crap crusiers and have the worst equipment) not the budget and even though i agree its a waste at the SD and could be used by a big city or a joint town agreement, i know it is available to any department that needs it. To touch on your last comment trust be it drives the guys crazy when these boobs who write checks and suck ass try to go out and play hero and give the SD officers a crappy name. Most of the guys are trained and just wanna get along and help when and where they can. thanks for the reply


----------



## kwflatbed

BC19 the bitch is not with the guys that do the job, it is with the hacks
that run the place namely "THE SHERIFFS" and the hacks that buy their
badges with donations and think that they are someone special.


----------



## BC19

kwflatbed...again i agree 100% its that STUPID reserve deputy association. Well nice to know its the SHERIFF not the officers. And i can probably say for most of the officer we agree


----------



## Killjoy

Turning a dead horse into dog food, people.

The funny thing is I don't have to go around telling people I'm _also _a cop....I'm a cop, period. My departmeny doesn't have to sponsor media circuses to let the public know we exist. You don't see the DOC wasting money on such nonsense.


----------



## BC19

Funny...and i agree i made my point, talk to you guys again


----------



## mpd61

fightingsolveseverything said:


> Did you have a chance to review the gear, did everyone meet your fashion standards. I know the last time you were very upset because all their boots didnt match. You've got it all covered, when your not sleeping in a guard shack at natick labs you spend the rest of your time preaching about what everone is doing wrong.* Thank god for great minds like you to keep us in check, we'd be lost without your insight*.


HA HA HA! Touche! 
Okay you win, Just don't forget to add to my rep points and nominate me for the Republican Vice Presidental ticket.

BTW...

In over forty two months here, you haven't contributed much in 32 posts.
You've never started a thread or ever been thanked. What you do seem to do is ghost me here and exhibit a tendency to throw poop like an angry monkey in a cage.

_*"Coward."*_
_the ever thinning blue line......... _

_"Are you serious, the type of boots, what are you the fashion police._
_Typical *big mouth* on the computer. i'll bet any amount of money not one of the things you say really happened. If they didn't know the other guys were cops or didn't trust it yet then it's not blue on blue. _
_*stick to writing parking tickets* and doing lockouts and* let the real police do their thing.*_
_I'm sure they are worried that their boots didn't match._
_Dude you are a joke, malcontent,* typical cynical wanna-be*._
_*No balls* when the guys are around, *online hero......"*_

Guess you need to have FTF with me and let me know how you really feel? LOL


----------



## fightingsolveseverything

mpd61 said:


> HA HA HA! Touche!
> Okay you win, Just don't forget to add to my rep points and nominate me for the Republican Vice Presidental ticket.
> 
> BTW...
> 
> In over forty two months here, you haven't contributed much in 32 posts.
> *You've never started a thread* or ever been thanked. What you do seem to do is ghost me here and exhibit a tendency to throw poop like an angry monkey in a cage.
> 
> Guess you need to have FTF with me and let me know how you really feel? LOL


what the hell are you talking about? i started this thread you dope. i only contribute when i'm online, i unlike you actually have work to do.

how do you close a thread---this one is done.

fse


----------



## Foxy85

In before the lock.


----------



## Killjoy




----------

